# Can I use iChat to talk to Facetime....



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hello all, I have an older Mac Mini running 10.6.8 which has iChat. My son recently updated to Mountain Lion ( which I think is a 10.7 ?????? ) and he runs Facetime. Will I be able to video chat with him. I have to get a camera which is compatible with the mini, but if it won't work due to the software then what's the point. I guess I could use Skype if the two do not mesh, but it's sitting there on my mini and I'd like to use it if I can.

Thoughts or experience.....


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

First, a couple of facts to straighten things up 

Mountain Lion is OS X 10.8
Snow Leopard is OS X 10.6

iChat is both a chat service and an application from Apple. 

iChat (the service) can support video and audio calls as well as sharing desktop, when it is used with iChat (the application)


FaceTime is an audio/video chat service that came on the iPhone first and recently on the Mac.

iChat was renamed Messages in Mountain Lion, and Messages supports iChat and iMessage (the iOS messaging app), among other services (Yahoo, Google Talk, Jabber, AIM, etc).

FaceTime is a separate video chat app which allows video chat with other Macs with FaceTime as well as iOS devices with FaceTime.

SO, in essence, if you both have iChat accounts, and both have a camera, you will be able to do video chat with each other, using the software called iChat (on OS X 10.6) and Messages (on 10.8).


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

The answer to your question is "no"


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thom said:


> The answer to your question is "no"


But his son COULD create an ichat account with Messages and communicate that way...

Or Rps could shell out 1$ from the App Store to get FaceTime for Snow Leopard...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

..... or just use Skype....


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

You could buy facetime from the app store... I believe it runs on 10.6.8.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

polywog said:


> You could buy facetime from the app store... I believe it runs on 10.6.8.


They both have a Mac, which means they can both videochat for free with iChat/Messages. It's not FaceTime but it works just as well...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Depending on your Mac Mini model, I'd definitely suggest using and setting up Skype for easier compatibility, and other file sharing uses if and when needed.

Again, depending on your Mac Mini model I'd suggest and recommend using the Logitech USB Desktop Microphone for audio, and I just finished ordering another one for a friends old imac from tigerdirect.ca (cheaper than most sites). They just work!!

If you want or need video as well, check the Skype or maybe better the ecamm sites for any optional compatible cameras they have available and maybe any extra ecamm software you might want or need.


And if you get one with a built-in microphone, you won't need the $25.00± tigerdirect.ca Logitech USB Desktop Microphone.


----------



## Romo7 (Oct 24, 2015)

Nope it can't be done..I just tried, I have a MacBook Pro and a MacBook and I wanted to see if I can use Facetime to connect with ichat and won't let me.I even signed up on aim to try and nope,that's what I Hate an out Apple,I had problems with one of my Gmail accounts with Mail on my macbook pro. Only thing I can say is take it to your Local apple retail store or set up an appointment see how smart them apple employees are.I too doubt it I tried but threw a screencast with them, and they couldn't even solve it,they told me call gmail,I did they wanted a small fee,yeah ok,No.......it free..only one that could make it work is Steve Jobs rest his soul. For reals this pertains to the same conversation the whole facetime thing,I don't know why one can't connect using a Gmail account, then what's the point


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

FaceTime costs #1.19 in the Canadian Mac App Store which says it is compatible from 10.6.6.........


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW, Messages is nearly dead for me. I have one relative back home with whom Messages will still work for voice / video / screen sharing. All the others, with a Mix of Macs and OS X versions from 10.6.8 through 10.10, no longer function. Impossible to establish a connection.

So my long-distance tech support has taken a step backwards, to using the screen 'sharing' feature in Skype which does not allow remote control, and I'm relegated to "click here... now here... no, no.... NO!!! not that! Ok, we'll have to do that again...." because Apple seriously *****ed up iChat when it became Messages.

Dont' talk to me about Team Viewer. Crazy lag, and a ridiculous procedure for establishing audio every time, which inevitably cuts out anyway.

Grrrr.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

If they trust you enough to screen share, use iCloud. Set up another user account for that, set up a mutual iCloud account, then remote in using Screen Sharing. It's effortless.




CubaMark said:


> FWIW, Messages is nearly dead for me. I have one relative back home with whom Messages will still work for voice / video / screen sharing. All the others, with a Mix of Macs and OS X versions from 10.6.8 through 10.10, no longer function. Impossible to establish a connection.
> 
> So my long-distance tech support has taken a step backwards, to using the screen 'sharing' feature in Skype which does not allow remote control, and I'm relegated to "click here... now here... no, no.... NO!!! not that! Ok, we'll have to do that again...." because Apple seriously *****ed up iChat when it became Messages.
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> If they trust you enough to screen share, use iCloud. Set up another user account for that, set up a mutual iCloud account, then remote in using Screen Sharing. It's effortless.


No, it's not. We've been struggling with this for over a year. And I'm (I'm pretty sure) no dummy.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> No, it's not. We've been struggling with this for over a year. And I'm (I'm pretty sure) no dummy.


It seems strange that you seem to be having so much trouble with various clients and screen sharing, I wonder why???

I guess you've googled for alternate various suggestions:
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=MPYrVuqpC5Pt8weTmay4CA

But if none of the free options you've tried work, maybe using Apple's *Apple Remote Desktop* might be the better solution that's still sold in the Apple Store. A bit expensive but it does work, or at least it sure used to. Haven't used or needed it for years.


----------

